# Spinning backfist



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 21, 2008)

My question is how many people here like the spinning backfist and do you use this technique at all?

I like the spinning backfist myself. It's probably the most powerful of hand strikes. IMO the key to using it succesfully is to turn your head first and look where you are striking. If you over-project the strike and miss with the fist you can still hit your opponent with either the forearm or the elbow.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 21, 2008)

It may be one of the most powerful hand strikes, but what are you using it for?  If you are using it for point sparring, only light contact is allowed then.
If you are doing full contact kickboxing, that is different.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2008)

We use it - but you have to be careful in competition, because it can easily be called a blind technique.  You have to sight it before you spin, and if your opponent moves, and you can't see it when it lands (or the referee thinks you can't see it), it's a blind technique, and you can be given a warning or minus point for it, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2008)

Good technique IMO, however, it is wise to set it up with something else first.  If you're not careful, any spinning technique, even kicks, can be telegraphed.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the spinning backfist and have used it to very good effect in competition.  I don't know how willing I would be to use it for actual defence though.  On those occasions when I have had to defend myself, it has not even occured to me to use a spinning backfist.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> My question is how many people here like the spinning backfist and do you use this technique at all?
> 
> I like the spinning backfist myself. It's probably the most powerful of hand strikes. IMO the key to using it succesfully is to turn your head first and look where you are striking. If you over-project the strike and miss with the fist you can still hit your opponent with either the forearm or the elbow.


I don't like it... it hurts. Seriously it would depend on the practioner's spinning back fist.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello, You can knock out people with this technique!  It is powerful and comes as a surprise many times to the other person!

If one does not learn how to use it? ...may find themselves with one less technique in there training.

Learn how and when to use it  ...practice and practice till it becomes a part of you....one day if may save your life!

At one tournament a guy charge at me...not realizeing it, I turn and did a spinning back fist and caught the guy by surprise...even I was surprise because they ask me?  ...why I use this technique..to this day? ...not sure why? ....It is something I like to use!

Aloha (never limit yourself in your training or learning any techniques)

PS:  simple things like stomping someone feet? ...maybe all you need?


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 30, 2008)

ive never used it for real. but it's a nice technique.  just kindof too powerful and hard to control exact point of impact. 
i learned to keep the arm bent untill shortly before the moment of impact. 


j


----------



## Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

Watching the likes of Andy Hug and Bas Ruten use the spinning backfist to great effect got me practising this technique and is one I still train on.  I have used it in full contact kickboxing but not in any other competiton - for some karate competitions it is not allowed or viewed as wild/uncontrolled - this does not mean though in a reality situation or under other rules it is not effective.

I admit it is a very powerful technique due to the force the motion generates.  My comments would be though from experience:

Being also a grappler myself and taking every opportunity to lock/choke or slam an opponent who turns their back on me (being aware of just those things as sneaky set up back kicks/spinning/reverse defenses) - I am cautious using such things in a mma/freestyle fight against good submission style or shoot opponents.

I have been in a couple of SD situations and unfortunately street brawls and have never as yet used or considered employing a technique involving turning away from an attacker - sure if you were to run and find someone still on your heels about to take you down a back kick, reverse leg sweep or spinning fist may work - but in a face to face confrontation not generally one for me as feels too vulnerable and a momentary blind spot.

While training this technique on the heavy bag and sparring I note the importance of looking over shoulder to locate target accurately - with this I feel it is very important to roll your striking side shoulder up - just as when you throw a boxing punch - to protect your jaw line - otherwise you do come from a momentarily 'blind' position to one where your jaw is exposed.  This vulnerable site should be covered up. I also apply this to the spinning back kick - when I locate the target - be it knee or torso - I keep the head/jaw tucked into the shoulder I look over.

As Kaizasosei said below, I do favour having the arm slightly bent. This can avoid hyper-extension and damage to the elbow joint if you miss the head and hit the body, or something else, with a straight arm at impact point - or if the opponent is clued up and does a hard block to the elbow or blocks to transition to a reverse arm bar - otherwise your arm is vulnerable to this and could be easily snapped. When I started training this technique on a free standing bag I remember not having my distance and timing right and did not connect with the fist but with the forearm with a straight arm and I did feel a degree of strain to the arm and elbow joint - this was a helpful warning to me of the potential harm if done wrong!

I do love the element of surprise though and the shock to your opponent when you connect with one of these techniques!!!


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah, and keeping the elbow bent also makes it hard to see coming for enemy, gives you added milliseconds to aim, and makes it harder to block- you can even work past the block if there is one.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2008)

MJS said:


> Good technique IMO, however, it is wise to set it up with something else first. If you're not careful, any spinning technique, even kicks, can be telegraphed.


 
I agree with you that it works better if you set it up first. I like doing a couple front hand backfists right in a row and then BAM, do the spinning back fist.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## searcher (Feb 9, 2008)

A fave of mine.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 15, 2008)

I love it. I used to really love watching PKA full contact karate & the folks who could throw it well. The "blind technique" & unintentionally hitting with the forearm or elbow are a few reasons it's a dangerous technique in competition. It's easy to throw it badly. But when thrown well, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 18, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I love it. I used to really love watching PKA full contact karate & the folks who could throw it well. The "blind technique" & unintentionally hitting with the forearm or elbow are a few reasons it's a dangerous technique in competition. It's easy to throw it badly. But when thrown well, it's a thing of beauty.


 
Do you remember a guy named Erik Paulson or I think his name was Bojanski?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 18, 2008)

Never do a spinning technique, except sometimes.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 18, 2008)

the spinning backfist along with the spinning back kicks r my favorites to use because of there power and efficiantcy if u look at ur opponent when u do it like ur supposed to.


----------



## rabbit (Feb 21, 2008)

Kacey said:


> We use it - but you have to be careful in competition, because it can easily be called a blind technique. You have to sight it before you spin, and if your opponent moves, and you can't see it when it lands (or the referee thinks you can't see it), it's a blind technique, and you can be given a warning or minus point for it, depending on the circumstances.


 
What if you dont spot your opponent when you are doing a spin hook kick? Is it a blind technique?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2008)

rabbit said:


> What if you dont spot your opponent when you are doing a spin hook kick? Is it a blind technique?



Yes.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 9, 2011)

If you turn correctly you want expose your back.  Spin back fist is a very good technique - K-1 and some MMA fighters have used this well.

It catches people off guard due to the unexpected nature of the movement.


----------

